# Export Lightroom XMP files?



## joshua (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm sure I'm just missing something but...

I have edited a few raw files for a friend who doesn't use Lightroom, just Photoshop CS3... He sent me a few raw files to work on and I want to just send him back the xmp files so he can open them in Photoshop w/ and see the adjustments I made in RAW.  

What's the best/simplest/quickest/sexiest way to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 14, 2008)

In Grid, hit Command-R to reveal your photo in the Finder.  You'll see the .xmp files alongside the raw files.  Send those to your friend using whatever messaging technology you prefer.


----------



## joshua (Apr 14, 2008)

Do I have to generate the metadata files first or automatically some how?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, sorry!  Yes, select the images and then hit Command-S.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 15, 2008)

As Mark says, Cmd/ctrl-s forces a metadata write when auto-write is not enabled.

If you're the forgetful type, you can enable metadata auto-write in the Menu > File > Catalog Settings > Metadata Tab > 3rd option in Editing box at top.

Note that this setting is assigned on a per catalog basis, rather than gloabally across all catalogs.

The metadata is always maintained in the catalog database, this control specifies whether the auxilary file is written.


----------



## joshua (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the quick replies!


----------

